# Hopefully I didn't shoot myself in the foot!



## Dunamis (May 25, 2021)

Had my follow up today for my TRT today. The Doctor was going to up my test cyp dosage from 100 mg/mL to 150 mg/mL once per week. I mentioned a few meds that I read about within this forum. When I got to clomid he said "oh yeah! We can keep you on your current 100 mg/mL per week and add clomid to have your body produce additional test that you may need." ****! Tell me I didn't screw myself!

-D


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Loose lips sink ships!!!


----------



## Send0 (May 25, 2021)

Yup..  should've stopped while you were ahead.


----------



## Dunamis (May 26, 2021)

All good. Just another lesson learned. It won't hurt me because everything else is the same. In 90 days we'll reconvene and reattack.


----------



## Dunamis (May 26, 2021)

I'm also looking for other virtual TRT options any ways because I'm tired of having my shit shipped to my neighboring state instead of my house.


----------



## Dunamis (Jun 2, 2021)

I've been thinking. Clomid can be used for men to boost the body's ability to produce it's own test. I also know that introduction of test to the body from an outside source causes the nads to shutdown because it thinks is has enough test. Am I wrong in thinking that this is an oxymoron to use clomid and test? In my mind they counter each other....

-D


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 3, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I've been thinking. Clomid can be used for men to boost the body's ability to produce it's own test. I also know that introduction of test to the body from an outside source causes the nads to shutdown because it thinks is has enough test. Am I wrong in thinking that this is an oxymoron to use clomid and test? In my mind they counter each other....
> 
> -D



I think it’ll still elevate your test some even when on test, I believe it can increase your free test. But clomid sides can be rough. HCG has made me feel great while on test and I saw my free test numbers go up a little bit.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 3, 2021)

Just speak up and tell the dr straight, exactly what you want. It's a business and you're the consumer.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 3, 2021)

Clomid can really make some people emotional, it did for me as well. I'd just call him after a few weeks and tell him you're a basket case and can you just stop the clomid in favor of some Var and a boost in test dosage.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't recommend anyone take clomid to raise their test. It can have some pretty rough sides, and there have been lots of anecdotal reports of men falling apart mentally while on Clomid. I would tell the doctor that you've been reading about the side effect profile of Clomid, and that you are not comfortable with it, and that you would prefer to just increase your dosage of testosterone since it's a hormone natural to the body that has a very good safety profile. 

I'm sure the doctor could appreciate the idea of a patient actually investigating the protocol, and giving feedback on your concerns and outright discomfort with using the drug.


----------



## Dunamis (Jun 3, 2021)

I haven't actually started clomid yet. I think I'll hit them up and tell them I'm not feeling it. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah. No way


----------



## jc240 (Jun 4, 2021)

100mg/ml seems like a pretty low dose.  Most TRT doses are around 200mg/ml.  If your test levels are still low, I think increasing your exogenous testosterone makes more sense than adding Clomid.  My TRT doc's philosophy is to take the least amount of substances to get the desired effect.  I'm on 200mg a week and was also taking Arimidex.  I started injecting twice a week, which caused my estrogen levels to drop enough to stop taking the Arimidex.

You should be able to have an honest talk with your doctor.  I agree with Adrenolin.  You're the customer.  I saw two other TRT doctors before I found the one I've been with for many years now.  He's pretty open to suggestion and prescribes largely based on how I feel and not just the lab results.  He's also open to me experimenting with dosages to find what works for me.


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 19, 2021)

Update. After 3 weeks I finally got a message through to my Dr. He killed the clomid and increased my TRT to 175 mL once per week. While I had the message out I consulted with another company. I got the blood work done and my test levels were about 1100 (free test @ 3.2). When my new Dr reviewed my labs he started me off at 200mL pinning 1x per day. I don't mind the pinning because i can barely feel it...although I think I may look to back-fill the pins. He said it was to "keep my levels balanced". I don't buy it, but I'll take 200mL per week over 100mL...plus they ship to my house and I no longer have to travel the next state over to get my meds. He also prescribed me thyroid medication @ 60mg per day.  Feeling good about the future.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> Update. After 3 weeks I finally got a message through to my Dr. He killed the clomid and increased my TRT to 175 mL once per week. While I had the message out I consulted with another company. I got the blood work done and my test levels were about 1100 (free test @ 3.2). When my new Dr reviewed my labs he started me off at 200mL pinning 1x per day. I don't mind the pinning because i can barely feel it...although I think I may look to back-fill the pins. He said it was to "keep my levels balanced". I don't buy it, but I'll take 200mL per week over 100mL...plus they ship to my house and I no longer have to travel the next state over to get my meds. He also prescribed me thyroid medication @ 60mg per day.  Feeling good about the future.


If you're at 1100 ng/dl from 100mg/wk, no need to up the dose to 200mg. 

Bank it for later.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 19, 2021)

CJ275 is absolutely correct.  More is not necessarily better depending on what your trying to do.  There are benefits to higher doses of test, but there are also downsides.  Increased aromitization and all the potential side effects.  You may need to take an AI at that dose which also can have side effects.

I would go by how you feel in terms of sleep, energy and sexual function.  Use the numbers as a guide and not a goal.

Probably took me two years to find the right dose that worked for me.  I also found I felt better pinning twice a week compared to once.  This also made it so I no longer had to take an AI.


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 19, 2021)

I asked the Dr specifically about AI (because my previous dr had me on it). He said with pinning every day that an AI isn't necessary as opposed to 1 or 2x per week. I have what I was prescribed and I stocked up on more if I needed it.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 19, 2021)

I needed them when I was injecting once a week but 2x and slightly lowering my dose was enough to not need an AI.  I was taking arimadex and it killed my sex drive.  As long as it works for you and you feel good, that's all that matters.

Also.  Backfilling the insulin pins can be a little tricky but definitely the way to go.  The rubber stoppers really dull those small needles and I had pain at the injection site for a week until I started backfilling.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I asked the Dr specifically about AI (because my previous dr had me on it). He said with pinning every day that an AI isn't necessary as opposed to 1 or 2x per week. I have what I was prescribed and I stocked up on more if I needed it.


Be skeptical when your Dr, or anybody, speaks in absolutes.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Be skeptical when your Dr, or anybody, speaks in absolutes.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 20, 2021)

I asked the Dr what the frequency of lab work will be. He told me that I would fill out a questionnaire every two months and he would adjust based on the results. Blood work is completed....get this...once per year. LOL! I didn't know how to respond. LOL


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 21, 2021)

Not sure why your doctor would up your test to 200 mg a week if at 100 your test level came back at 1100 and makes no sense so are you speaking correctly about what you’re talking about


----------



## Dunamis (Jul 22, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Not sure why your doctor would up your test to 200 mg a week if at 100 your test level came back at 1100 and makes no sense so are you speaking correctly about what you’re talking about


There's more to the story, but to your point...when I transitioned to the new company, it was their bloodwork that showed  my test at 1100. I told my new Dr that  my previous Dr had just hiked my dosage from 100 to 175. The new Dr didnt really discuss my test levels. He just commented that his starting dosage is 200 per week as a starting point. A bi-monthly survey will be used to tailor my dosages as required with an annual blood test.

I am no expert...not at all, but the info that I put above is accurate.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Be skeptical when your Dr, or anybody, speaks in absolutes.


Only a sith deals in absolutes


----------

